

Using FathomDB as a database provider: WebMynd's experience - jcb
http://blog.webmynd.com/2009/02/28/databases-as-a-service-fathomdb/

======
jskopek
I'm really impressed by the performance monitoring features FathomDB offers,
especially the ability to sort the most processor and disk intensive queries
over the last couple minutes/hours.

I've done a little bit of googling and there seem to be a couple of open
source MySQL performance monitoring tools that offer the same kind of features
(Nagios, Cacti), but this is something I have very little experience in. Any
DBAs care to comment on how they monitor their DBs?

------
pclark
FathomDB looks _awesome_. Can't wait to get our hands on this to trial.

I love the YC eco-system:

>> WebMynd have been lucky enough to be using just such a database over the
last year: FathomDB, which launches in private beta today.

------
smoody
Much needed. Long overdue!

